# (Lidl) W5 waterproofing spray.



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

just bought some of this from lidl (on offer from today), i'm guessing it's similiar to 3m scoth guard, apart from this is £1.99 a can instead of £9.99 for cotch guard. i've done a 50/50 on one of my van seats, as soon as it's dry (about 30 mins) i'll put up the results


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking forward to it mate


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

The W5 tire foam is not bad either


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

ok guy's here's a few photo's.

beading on seat










left side untreated / right side treated with W5 waterproofing spray










at 1st i just sprayed a light coat but still noticed some water soaking in the seat after it had dried, so next time i gave it a heavier spray and rubbed it in with the palm off my hand and when dried it worked it treat. :thumb:

all in all very good stuff, the can say's it will do 7m square, so probably between 1-2 cars depending on size. and tommorow i'll be back down to lidl for a case of the stuff, about 24 cans


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

£2 a tin you say?

that's me off to Lidl....

excellent....

I bought some of the W5 screenwash last time that came up and i'm over the moon with that stuff


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

eshrules said:


> £2 a tin you say?
> 
> that's me off to Lidl....
> 
> ...


yep 1.99 with all the offers stuff, smells just like scotch guard aswell (potent)


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

ukimportz said:


> yep 1.99 with all the offers stuff, smells just like scotch guard aswell (potent)


waterproof your seats AND get high, 2 birds, one stone = one happy mr E.Rules 
:lol:


----------

